# [Aporte] Probador de continuidad que no polariza semiconductores.



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2018)

Con la idea (a medias) de traer un aporte interesante, me puse a analizar un aparatito que tengo armado hace mas de 20 años. Es un probador de continuidad que tiene la posiblidad de NO POLARIZAR a los semiconductores, lo que permite detectar transistores y diodos en mal estado sin necesidad de quitarlos (al menos parcialmente) del PCB.

Este probador venía en una de las famosas y ya desaparecidas revistas Radio y Electrónica Práctica (supongo que este diseño debe haber aparecido a mediados de los 80s pero yo lo armé en 1991 ), pero como mi mamá las tiró a casi todas las que tenía cuando me casé, este aparato quedó armado y operativo pero sin esquema ni PCB para repetirlo . Hoy decidí invertir un par de horas en relevar el circuito y dibujarlo con el KiCad para mas tarde hacer el PCB.

Tengo algunas fotos del engendro a medio desarmar, que son estas que les dejo a continuación:



Que no se ven muy bien.... por que las tomé con un teléfono viejo, pero el PCB está metido en una cajita de 50 x 100 mm, así que no es muy grande. Usa dos CI muy baratos: un NE555 y un CA3140 (que supongo que aún se consigue, pero si no tal vez lo puedan reemplazar por un TL081 aunque no es rail-to-rail como el CA3140... ya veremos).

Lo bueno de este aparatejo es que permite probar continuidad mediante un sonido (bahhh...igual que un tester) pero ustedes pueden elegir si polarizan los semiconductores (en ese caso usa un umbral de 800mV y una tensión de prueba de casi 1V) o *no polarizarlos*, y en ese caso usa un umbral de 30mV y una tensión de prueba de 90mV.

Como pueden ver en el PDF, se trata de un comparador de tensión (el CA3140) cuya salida excita la red RC de un NE555 en modo astable. La tensión de referencia está fijada por un divisor de tensión formado por R2 y R10 o R11 según el tipo de polarización que vayamos a usar. La punta de prueba es el terminal PuntaPos1 que tiene una tensión de prueba fijada por el divisor formado por R1 y R8 o R9, así de ahí pueden calcular cuanto valen esas tensiones en cada caso. Si la tensión en la punta de prueba es inferior a la de referencia, la salida de U1 sube a Vcc y y el 555 produce un sonido en el parlantito conectado en P1.

En el archivo PDF adjunto está el esquema relevado, que "creo" que es correcto. Cuando lo revise y haga el PCB les traigo el esquema definitivo.


Saludos por ahora...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Como en esta aplicación no lo utilizas rail to rail, cualquiera de los TL071 o TL081 o similar será suficiente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Como en esta aplicación no lo utilizas rail to rail, cualquiera de los TL071 o TL081 o similar será suficiente


Si, pero es para que resulte en la frecuencia del 555 que debería ser. Fijate que en caso de usar un TL081 la tensión de salida será menor que Vcc y eso puede hacer que la frecuencia de oscilación del 555 no sea la que se calcula con la ecuación del datasheet. Es un detalle menor, pero bueno... así estaba pensado el diseño original.

Aca les dejo una foto de la caja cerrada donde está el probador (y tiene como 27 años):



El diodo indica la posición para polarizar los semiconductores.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Texas tiene una variedad AO Rail to Rail, tanto de los de ellos como la adquirida National
En ese Rango estarian los OPA342 -2342-4342 entre otros
Otro sería el LMV321


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Texas tiene una variedad AO Rail to Rail, tanto de los de ellos como la adquirida National
> En ese Rango estarian los OPA342 -2342-4342 entre otros
> Otro sería el LMV321


Incluso es necesario que las entradas sean capaces de bajar hasta menos de 30mV respecto de GND, así que si no aparece un CA3140 (recién me fijé y vale $60 en Electrónica Liniers) será necesario buscar un AO con prestaciones semejantes. Por suerte aún tengo uno o dos de ellos en las cajas de componentes y aún no están petrificados jajajajaja!

PD: Ya tengo casi listo el PCB!! El KiCad es fabuloso!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Incluso es necesario que las entradas sean capaces de bajar hasta menos de 30mV respecto de GND, así que si no aparece un CA3140 (recién me fijé y vale $60 en Electrónica Liniers) . . .


Noto que nuestras neuronas caminan en el mismo sentido.
Cuando vi la matrícula del IC fue lo primero que fui a verificar, y realmente es _"Carito"  , _Para ser un simple operacional.

En ML hay gente que toma cosas muy raras 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-670356219-ca3140e-amplificador-operacional-mos-salida-bipolar-x50-u-_JM_


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Es un CI difícil de reemplazar, junto al CA3130, muy buenos para instrumentación
Por allí tengo un medidor de resistancias de muy bajo valor echo con el, y debe  haber en otro cajón un rectificador de presición.
Y 60$ es y no es comparados con otros comunes hay mucha diferencia, diferencia que ni siquiera había cuando se lo conseguía con suma facilidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2018)

Una vez que le tomas el gusto a detectar fallas sin desoldar los componentes, los 3 trumps del chip no son nada. Ademas, lo armé una vez y hace 27 años que lo tengo. Solo le cambio la pila de 9V cada tres o cuatro años, y aun con poca pila funciona bien.
Y lleva 27 años de vida....ergo, 3 trumps no son nada.

Ademas, nunca dije que era barato jajajajajjajjja

PD: el de ML se fue a la mie#$@&%@#


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Excelente instrumento, muchas gracias!

No es por defender al muchacho de MercadoLadri, pero es una publicacion por *50 unidades*, lo que da algo de $29 por unidad... osea, U$S 1,5 no?

ARTICULO: AMPLIFIC. OPERACIONAL MOS SALIDA BIPOLAR
       CODIGO de Articulo: CA3140E
       Cantidad publicada: 50 a $1493.36
       Precio Unitario: $29.8672


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2018)

Ahhhhhh.....no me di cuenta de la cantidad!!!
Gracias por avisar antes que las put3@das fueran excesivas.
Estan en buen precio si alguien arma este bicho para comercializarlo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2018)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Excelente instrumento, muchas gracias!


No llegué a ver que eran 50 unidades, así la cosa cambia


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Pero al menudeo esta entre 98 y 79 pesos en ML


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2018)

Hoy salí a comprar unas resistencias que me faltaban para armar el probador, y ya que estaba, compré un 555 para no tener que desarmar nuevamente el probador que funciona. En el interín le pregunté al flaco de la casa de electrónica:

Yo- Che, los CA3140 aún existen???
Flaco- Claro, ya te traigo uno!

Y lo metió en la bolsita de los componentes. Yo pensé... ehhhhh....pará... decime el precio!!!! Pero antes de hablar me dijo, si no llevás nada más el total son 50 pesos (2 trumps y medio). Demás está decir que por  los dos chips, 10 resistencias de 1/4 watt y 5 caps cerámicos de 47nF... me pareció un buen precio , así que los pagué y me fuí.
Ya mañana los voy a probar por que hoy tengo mucho trabajo, pero el 3140 es Intersil (o eso parece) y el 555 es completamente desconocido (tiene una *f* como marca).

PD: No sé cuanto vale cada cosa....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2018)

Cuando la RCA desaparecio Intersil compro algunas cosas, y las siguio fabricando, hay otros productos como el famoso voltímetro de 3 digitos CA3161/62 que lo siguen fabricando otras firmas, aquí no he preguntado si hay pero se que en europa se consigue de manera normal, al igual que Voltimetro de motorola MC144433 que entre otros lo fabrica MIcrochip


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2018)

Buenas, intento abrir los últimos pdf y no me los abre y me remite a verydoc. ¿Esto es normal?


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 28, 2018)

Me pareció interesante la idea y como disponía de algo de tiempo realice un PCB distinto al que propuso y compartió *Dr. Zoidberg*
por lo que lo adjunto para el que quiera realizarlo tenga distintas alternativas/opciones.
Esta todo en el archivo PDF que adjunto incluyendo las medidas del mismo. 
Una vista previa de como quedaría:


Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, intento abrir los últimos pdf y no me los abre y me remite a verydoc. ¿Esto es normal?


No te redirige, sino que los archivos PDF que subí provienen de una versión postscript que genera KiCad convertida a PDF con el verydoc que es una app gratuita, pero le pone esa marca en el borde de la hoja. No te hagas drama, el PDF es el correcto, aunque tengo que subir uno nuevo con cambios menores en el tamaño de algunos pads que me quedaron medio chicos para poner los conectores.

PD: Me gusta el PCB de ricbevi


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2018)

He visto la frasecita en rojo y no me he molestado en bajar.  

Está muy bien el montaje , creo que me suena que tengo un CA3140 en algún lado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> He visto la frasecita en rojo y no me he molestado en bajar.  . . . .







​
​Enviado desde mi desde mi Nokia P-30 P-30A mediante TetraPack


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2018)

Estuve probando el nuevo PCB del probador (de ahora en mas lo llamaré *miniPRO*, por que ese era el nombre que tenía cuando lo armé la primera vez. Ese nombre no viene del tamaño que tiene sino de un pequeño cartel con el nombre hecho con un letraset de 1980, del cual solo quedaban la P, la R y la O mayúsculas, algunas pocas minúsculas y una parte del nombre del producto que era *ARTYPEmini*....y lo unico que se podía armar mas o menos coherente era "miniPRO"...pero se destruyó de tanto manosear el aparato y ya no es visible).
Luego de esta sanata, les paso algunas fotos y el nuevo PCB, por que hubieron algunos cambios para que sea mas fácil de armar:



Acá ven la tensión de prueba para no polarizar semiconductores ("low") --> 109mV.


y acá ven para mediciones normales ("diode") de casi 1 volt.


Por supuesto que las referencias de comparación son menores: algo de 800mV para medición "diode" y 30mV para medición "low".

También les dejo una nueva versión del PCB y del layout, en los que he corregido las conexiones del conmutador low/diode por que me habían quedado cruzadas respecto al esquemático. Recuerden que 1 se conecta con 3 o 4 y que 2 se conecta con 1 o 2. Ahora están enfrentados para que no enrosquen los cables de conexión al conmutador.

La resistencia R7 yo la he reemplazado con un puente por que voy a usar un parlantito de auricular que tiene 32 ohms, pero si ustedes usan uno de impedancia diferente puede poner cualquier valor que totalice algo cercano a 32 ohms, que con 9V dá un volumen adecuado y no corren peligro de comerse el 555 (por ejemplo, si usan un parlantito de 8 ohms, R7 puede valer 22 o 27 ohms...mientras mayor sea menos volumen lograrán).

PD: La frecuencia del tono generado por el 555 es un LA 440 por que el cap que usé es de 33nF, pero no suena muy parecido a eso por que es una onda rectangular asimétrica...

Espero que les sea de utilidad, por que es una herramienta muy sencilla, relativamente económica y si aprenden a usar se van a evitar andar desoldando componentes bajo prueba.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2018)

*¡ Gracias por el aporte !*



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve probando el nuevo PCB del probador (de ahora en mas lo llamaré *miniPRO*, por que ese era el nombre que tenía cuando lo armé la primera vez. Ese nombre no viene del tamaño que tiene sino de un pequeño cartel con el nombre hecho con un letraset de 1980, del cual solo quedaban la P, la R y la O mayúsculas, algunas pocas minúsculas y una parte del nombre del producto que era *ARTYPEmini*....y lo unico que se podía armar mas o menos coherente era "miniPRO"...pero se destruyó de tanto manosear el aparato y ya no es visible).
> 
> Luego de esta *sanata*, les paso algunas fotos y el nuevo PCB, por que hubieron algunos cambios para que sea mas fácil de armar: . . . .










*¡ Nos encanta la "Sanata" !*

*Fidel Pintos (El pibe sanata)*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2018)

Resumiendo un poco, los valores de las tensiones de prueba y umbrales de comparación calculados para tensión nominal de batería = 9V son:

*Modo "low":*
Tensión de prueba --> 108 mV
Tensión de umbral --> 29.5 mV

*Modo "diode":*
Tensión de prueba --> 978 mV
Tensión de umbral --> 818 mV

Como verán, los valores medidos son casi idénticos a los calculados  pero demás está decir que pueden cambiarlos a su antojo si así lo desean.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 13, 2018)

Hola:

El CA3140E yo lo consigo original de un proveedor desde 0,68€/unidad hasta 1€/unidad mas o menos, el CA3140E no es ninguna pieza por la que haya que pagar tan exageradas cantidades, o eso pienso yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2018)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> El CA3140E yo lo consigo original de un proveedor desde 0,68€/unidad hasta 1€/unidad mas o menos, el CA3140E no es ninguna pieza por la que haya que pagar tan exageradas cantidades, o eso pienso yo.


Sisisisisi...finalmente lo encontré por U$S1.50 sin necesidad de buscar mucho.


----------



## felipe (Sep 22, 2018)

caballeros. buenas tardes. Estoy tratando de armar el minipro, pero tengo una duda; la R 1, en un diagrama aparece de 8.2k ohms, y en otro aparece de 82k ohms. cuanto debe ser su valor. les quedo agradecido. saludos cordiales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2018)

felipe ascencio dijo:


> caballeros. buenas tardes. Estoy tratando de armar el minipro, pero tengo una duda; la R 1, en un diagrama aparece de 8.2k ohms, y en otro aparece de 82k ohms. cuanto debe ser su valor. les quedo agradecido. saludos cordiales.


*R1 es de 8K2*. El otro valor en el esquemático de Ricvebi es erróneo.


----------



## felipe (Sep 22, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg.- Agradecido de la indicacion y le agradecemos el aporte. Estamos muy entusiasmados por verlo funcionar. Reciban todos un cordial saludo, desde un pueblo.- san jose iturbide guanajuato mexico.


----------



## felipe (Oct 7, 2018)

Caballeros.- 
 Les comento: 
No conseguimos el ca 3140,  asi que le colocamos un lm 358, y funciono!!.- 
En la prueba de diodos, este queda polarizado.- 
En la prueba de no polarizado . los diodos y los transistores no conducen. Pero una resistencia de 1 a 10 ohms lo hace funcionar. 
El sonido hace recordar los buques cuando entran a puerto.
Lo probamos en una tarjeta de lavadora y funciona !!!.
Le agradecemos al Dr Zoidberg y a todos lo que hacen posible que tengamos una herramienta mas para desempeñarnos. Mil Gracias.
saludos respetuosos.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Dic 8, 2018)

Con lo flojo que estoy ultimamente,ese pequeño demonio me caera muy bien,gracias por ese pequeño gran aporte.


----------



## felipe (Dic 9, 2018)

Puedes armarlo en un par de horas, y  con toda la confianza, pues funciona.
Es un medidor que te permite hacer un monitoreo de todos los circuitos , reduciendo el tiempo. 
Cuando lo armes comenta. 
saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 28, 2019)

Dr zoiberg. Este cosito sirve para probar transisotres de amplificadores de audio con fugas. Que tester comunes no detectan?.al tener una tension de prueba mas alta
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Dr zoiberg. Este cosito sirve para probar transisotres de amplificadores de audio con fugas. Que tester comunes no detectan?.al tener una tension de prueba mas alta
> .


Nono.
Esto es un medidor de continuidad un poco "sofisticado" para eliminar los falsos positivos de continuidad originados por polarizacion indeseada de junturas PN.
No tiene nada que ver con deteccion de semiconductores con fugas.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 29, 2019)

Un ejemplo pràctico de uso .Cuál sería?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Un ejemplo pràctico de uso .Cuál sería?


Cualquiera donde quieras comprobar el estado de un componente y cuando usas el tester te mide raro y vos tenes que desoldarlo para medir con confianza. Con este probador no hay que desoldar nada.
Fijate mas arriba que @felipe lo usó para encontrar la falla en una lavadora. Yo lo he usado para infinidad de pruebas y unas cuantas reparaciones como la fuente conmutada de un fax, dos fuentes de PC, etc.


----------

